# linotype FontExplorer X



## mspain77 (Sep 12, 2006)

Does anyone know of a command in the program to automatically find all duplicate fonts and delete the least desireable file format? or at least put the dup's into a smart set so they can be easily deactivated. Thanks.


----------



## NoR (Sep 12, 2006)

hi,
i don´t think that fontexplorer X can do that but i am not sure


----------



## mspain77 (Sep 13, 2006)

yeah, i've looked around and haven't seen anything that suggests that they do. hopefully someone else knows more than i do.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 14, 2006)

Font conflicts are usually resolved as they happen on a case by case basis.

However, the command to check all fonts is: View/Show Conflicts and then choose the "!" icon. FontExplorer will then search for conflicts.

Hope that helps!


----------

